# Reborn



## Gage

Hi There,

Please would someone tell me what the Arabic word for Reborn is? (if possible a transliteration)

My Friend Rene her name means Reborn, and I would like to give her a muslim name with the eact same meaning.

Thank YOu


----------



## Mahaodeh

I don't think that there is a single word to say 'reborn' in Arabic; it would have to be a sentence: الولادة من جديد \ الولادة مرة أخرى \ الولادة ثانية

However, there is a word for resseruction, it's بَعْث = ba'th; but then most people will confuse it with the Bath party of Iraq and Syria .


----------



## psxws

Wow, I never realized the meaning of Renée until now!

And I know this doesn't answer your question, but if you find nothing else Rinad (رناد) kind of sounds like Renée.. a little bit.


----------



## Xence

In Algeria, the name *مولود* *Mouloud* is very common, but it only means _born_ (or _newborn_).


----------



## shafaq

As others also indicated; there is no one-word name fully complying it. Even if one had been, shouldn't comply your intention to be a Muslim name. While reincarnation faith mostly belongs to Far Eastern Religions; it dosen't fit Muslims' believe system. 
I offer Waleed which means newborn and is very famous among Muslim as the name of early Muslim Commander Khalid bin Waleed.


----------



## Josh_

What about منبعث as a loose equivalent for "reborn?"


----------



## azeid

As mentioned in the above posts,there is no one word in Arabic for "Reborn" but what about using a figurative names which are relative to the meaning of reborn like "نور" or "فجر" and both of them are accepted and common.
This is just a suggestion .


----------



## Mahaodeh

Mawlood and Waleed are both male names, while Rene is a female . Munba3ith is also male and I've never heard it as a given name, it might be a little strange.

On other thoughts, why not try to find a name that is close in prnounciation such as _Rana_ رَنَا (a woman so beautiful you keep looking at her) or _Randa_ رَندَة (a type of sweet smelling tree) or _Raniya_ رَانِيَة (singing with 'Tarab') - maybe also _Raneen_ رَنِيْن (the sound of ringing, like a bell).

Keep in mind thought, that none of the suggestions here are 'muslim names', they are simply 'Arabic names'. A third option is to opt for a 'muslim name', or something close such as عابدة = Aabida = worshiper (f), or Saajida or even Maryam.


----------



## Faylasoof

azeid said:


> As mentioned in the above posts,there is no one word in Arabic for "Reborn" but what about using a figurative names which are relative to the meaning of reborn like "نور" or "فجر" and both of them are accepted and common.
> This is just a suggestion .


 Interesting suggestion Azeid! I was thinking along similar lines. In fact, in South Asia – and _almost _exclusively amongst Muslims there – the names  مُنَوَّر (male) and  مُنَوَّرَۃ (female) are fairly common!!

...and of course Mahaodeh's suggestions should also be kept in mind.

Josh, I may be totally wrong here but I haven't heard either منبعث / منبعثة   or  منبثق /  منبثقة (= enlightened / spritually renewed ) as names commonly used - not at least in South Asia or Iran etc. Perhaps the Arab M.E. too.


----------



## Outlandish

I agree with shafaq, Waleed is it, only if he is male (although I should mention that the Messenger, peace be upon him, disliked the name)
If your friend is a female I suggest the name "Nada" which means morning dew. It carries the meaning of freshness.


----------



## psxws

Mahaodeh said:


> On other thoughts, why not try to find a name that is close in prnounciation such as _Rana_ رَنَا (a woman so beautiful you keep looking at her) or _Randa_ رَندَة (a type of sweet smelling tree) or _Raniya_ رَانِيَة (singing with 'Tarab') - maybe also _Raneen_ رَنِيْن (the sound of ringing, like a bell).



That's what I was thinking when I suggested رناد, which I may add is also feminine. I'd go with either Rinad, Rana or Raneen, personally.


----------



## Outlandish

psxws said:


> That's what I was thinking when I suggested رناد, which I may add is also feminine. I'd go with either Rinad, Rana or Raneen, personally.





It is worth mentioning that these three names along with Nada, Waleed and alll the other mentioned names are not Islamic names, rather they are Arabic names.


----------



## L.2

I don't know why people change their names when they convert to Islam. Muhammad pbuh didn't change people names all his companions kept their pre islam names.
He changed only those names that go against teachings of Islam for example 3abdul3uza (slave of 3uzza) 3abdumanaf (slave of mannaf)...etc
Does reborn associate with teaching of hindusim or buddism that people reborn again after their death? If so she should change her name if not why should she?
Anyway, there is a name I like it's Milad means birth
it's for both females and males.


----------



## Outlandish

there is a name I like it's Milad means birth
it's for both females and males.
L.2

Maybe in Syria L.2. In Egypt Milad is a male Christian name


----------



## Outlandish

Mahaodeh said:


> Mawlood and Waleed are both male names, while Rene is a female . Munba3ith is also male and I've never heard it as a given name, it might be a little strange.
> 
> On other thoughts, why not try to find a name that is close in prnounciation such as _Rana_ رَنَا (a woman so beautiful you keep looking at her) or _Randa_ رَندَة (a type of sweet smelling tree) or _Raniya رَانِيَة (singing with 'Tarab')_ - maybe also _Raneen_ رَنِيْن (the sound of ringing, like a bell).
> 
> Keep in mind thought, that none of the suggestions here are 'muslim names', they are simply 'Arabic names'. A third option is to opt for a 'muslim name', or something close such as عابدة = Aabida = worshiper (f), or Saajida or even Maryam.


 

I think that Rania means coming running.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Outlandish said:


> I think that Rania means coming running.


 
Where did you get that meaning! I really don't think it has anything to do with running or coming. I always thought it means "to look" (من رنت ترنو بمعنى نظرت وأطالت النظر فهي رانية) until I looked it up in Lisaan Al-3arab and found the meaning I gave.

PS, my neice is called Rania, that's why I looked it up


----------



## Outlandish

Oh Maha, you're right. The meaning I mentioned was told by an exceptionally talented Arabic teacher of mine, so I didn't bother to check! But maybe she had her unique resources, who knows!
By the way, the word has both meanings you mentioned, the one you thought earlier and the one later. It's more in the dictionary to mean "looking for a long time at somebody, especially someone you love". Rania thus means, the one who looks for a long time at her loved one or ones.
http://baheth.info/all.jsp?term=يرنو


----------

